# Revo vs apr



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

This topic has been beat to death, but there seems to never be enough information to fill the gaping hole in everyone's curiosity. so I decided to write about my experience.

What you should know.

1- I drive a 2011 manual cc sport.

2- this is only my own experience, my own opinions, and my own results. Each car is different as is each car owner. What I like another may dislike and vice versa.

3- keep it civil. Its just my opinion. Very few of you here can say you have personally owned both tunes on the same exact car, so keep that in mind. 

The story. 
Like many of you, I read for months to no avail trying to discover the differences between the two. However each thread seemed to contradict the other and fling slander in the face of opposition. To the point where the underlying useful information in these threads was overshadowed by fanbois saying what they own and that they like it..

Well, from reading I decided on revo. From what I heard it was more aggressive and from what I heard it was cheaper but the customer service was terrible. while APR has a ton better features, more usable power, and was more refined for daily driving, all while having better customer service. But was less aggressive and therefore slower. (Again from what I heard).

So I got my sowoprep on and headed to my local tuner to get revo (stage2). To my surprise when I got there, there was no file for my specific ecu (as each is different from the last). So I asked the shop owner what I should do and he said go apr. So I did.

APR impressions- the car really opened up. It spiked 21psi but held 18-19psi strong. the best way I can describe it is the car felt completely stock until you stepped on the gas all the way down. At which point it made a ridiculous amount of power. The powerband felt like it was never ending and always building power as opposed to losing it halfway through. I felt like I ran out of street and rpm before i ran out of power. 

Now, unfortunately, that same night I got my apr flash drove my friends revo gti. I prefered how revo messed with the throttle responsiveness. The revo doesnt feel stock. You barely oressed on the pedal and it wanted to lurch forward. Its less refined but had this throttle response to it that I loved. 

So I went back to the shop and after much headache, went revo 3 weeks later.

REVO impressions.
Revo feels like a completely different car. Traction is a serious issue, much more so than when I had APR. So much in fact that I spun through the tires in 3rd gear at partial throttle. (Mind you, im on 19" with brand new federal 595ss a decent tire by any stretch of imagination). With that said, I peak 22-23lb and stay there. 

The comparison.
Apr feels smooth, factory, and refined. It is in no way slow and is an excellent upgrade for anyone. REVO feels brutal, at 20% throttle the car is already boosting. Thats absolutely nothing, think of barely touching the pedal and boosting. This is bad for people trying to stay out of boost to save gas. (Or atleast a little harder to do compared to stock). But good for people that want their car to feel angry and aggressive. REVO is deffinately more aggressive than apr from a butt dyno perspective hands down. but less livable for traffic circumstances. (Although I get 2 hours of traffic daily on MT revo and have mo complaints). 

Revo deffinately boosts more and holds the boost strong (23lbs vs 18lbs)... its fast (if you can even hold the power due to the tires losing it that is.)

Power curves are funny on these two. Apr feels like it builds slower, but keeps building power all the way to redline (and trust me, it feels amazing). Where as revo gives you one solid push the whole way but feels like it dies down earlier. 
Think of two marathon runners. One that conserves energy consistently then goes all out at the end of the race, and one that goes 100% from the start and tire's out later. Both are great, but one sounds better to you than the other doesnt it?? Thats the point. Each person will read this and feel a bias towards the one they like. The one that sounds better to you here is the one you should get. 

For me? Im keeping revo.

Yes, revo's customer service sucks right now (you have to keep calling sometimes for days) but that is because theyre going through some internal changes ATM.

Yes it is less controllable and more lilely to make my tires and clutch wear prematurely than APR (its hard to keep off the power when its always teasing you at partial throttle).

Yes I need to pay $175 for an SPS (when APR lets you use your cruise control for free). Although, a fully loaded APR ecu is more expensive if not on sale, and the same price as REVO+sps if both are on sale).

And yes, I APR is ALWAYS on sale and has more features. (Revo has 1 sale a year it seems). 

But im happy, its all preference. And to me that throttle response means more than switching programs (which ill likely never do). The ecu lockout is BS as dealers can still see and flash over. I not only wanted a faster car, I wanted a more aggressive car. And revo gave me that, apr didnt.

To summarize this in the best way I can possibly describe it.

Both APR and REVO are tigers. Both are of exactly equal speed and strength.
However, one is ready to pounce at any instant (revo)
While the other is relaxed layed waiting for an opportunity to strike.
Theyll both run at dead even speeds, but one gets there faster.

hope you enjoyed!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Spot on to my comparison of GIAC stage 1 vs APR stage 1.

I had GIAC Stage 1 on my car followed by APR Stage 1 and then 2. GIAC caused misfires and did not like my engine at all. My ECU was fairly new at the time, I gave them logs and they made no effort to try and make a custom file/or help out. I figured they would want to get working on a new file for the box code I have. When it wasn't misfiring in 4th gear at 5-6k rpms, it definitely felt like it pulled harder low down but pittered out earlier. Switched to APR almost a month later and got my money back from GIAC. APR definitely follows the curve of the stock powerband, just much elevated power levels. Similar delivery and very smooth. It feels like it could come from the factory that way as a performance variant. 

If/when I go K04, I'll probably still stick with APR since the new V3 looks pretty awesome and I like that they put so much effort into refining the driveability of their tunes. They moved more power higher in the band to improve traction off the line; something that definitely helps with 300-330+ FWHP. Still open to other options but price is the main factor; I can get APR K04 for $2400 INSTALLED (By a top end local shop nonetheless) with software included multiple times through the year. Makes it a bit harder to want to jump to an AWE/CTS hardware + some other software combo for more money. Significantly less money would work though!


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

I love my Revo stage 2 in my CC and loved it in my brothers Fahrenheit GLI. I don't have anything to compare it to but I'd definitely go with Revo again.


----------



## HazeVW (Apr 12, 2014)

I got my stage 1 Revo flash this passed weekend and the car absolutely has more aggressive power. My only concern is ive seen a big drop in my gas mileage. Im even driving extra cautious now but the gas keeps guzzling fast. Anyone else experience this? Is there a fix to this.....new coils help? can I lean out my gas?


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Yes, lay off the pedal. Bahahaha


----------



## efar76 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the write up. It's nice to see a perspective of one person having used two tunes.

I'm getting my apr tune on Friday. Based on all the reading I have done (falling in line with your review), this is what I am looking for... what I would call a slightly more caffeinated version of stock.


----------



## HazeVW (Apr 12, 2014)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Yes, lay off the pedal. Bahahaha


hahahaha.....I tried!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

APR Stage 2 checking in here. I went with APR because it was local to me and I had stage 1 previously on my B6 Passat and loved it. Unitronic was my other option just out of state in CT, but in the event I needed support it's easier to drive 10 minutes that 50. I like the smooth delivery of APR and I noticed that after installing the new boost pipes and GFB DV+, it pulls stronger much earlier. Like you said it's all a matter of personal preference and we all have difference expectations/ goals for our cars. I might give GIAC a try this summer just for a comparison though as I have a friend who does the flashing at his shop now. Thanks for the in depth review though. It'll cut down on some of these noobs asking "which tune is better" :laugh:


----------



## mosdense (Jan 21, 2013)

So which tune is better?






















jk. Great review on both products. Definitely answered some questions ive had myself. Seems like APR is more up my alley.


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, what a great review . im glad im going with APR in this case. i got 8am appt at dealership this saturday for my stage 2 flash . 

Im looking for a "comfortable tune " . So i can use that extra power whenever i need it , and not all the time .


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

I had revo stage 2 on my old 07 GTI with FSI engine. and currently have APR in my 08 TSI GTI. Revo was more aggressive for sure, felt faster more powerful right off the bat. APR felt like it took longer to reach that power.. so i agree with yoru review. I however prefer APR, well my wife lol... so that's what we have and kept when we went K04. 

The main thing i miss about revo is that i got better gas mileage, but that could be because of the FSI engine... 32-35 mpg easy. Can't seem to get more than 28 mpg with the TSI engine even when i was stage 2.

P.S. APR K04 V3 is awesome :laugh:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I would also like to know how Unitronic compares to APR or Revo, thats all I've had.
From what I can tell Uni gives you boost early too.


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

I had Revo stage 2 also on '12 CC. Power was great when getiing on it and smooth also, but trying to stay off boost was a problem, I would get almost like stumbles at vacuum during steady speed cruise. The shop that tuned it said they didnt feel anything abnormal, but I did. My fuel economy dropped by 4MPG. I used to get 28 ave no problem, after tune dropped to 24 making same trips to work at same speed. Big reason why I traded it in for 14 mustang gt, no I get 21mpg but with smooth 420hp.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

milan187 said:


> I would also like to know how Unitronic compares to APR or Revo, thats all I've had.
> From what I can tell Uni gives you boost early too.


For Uni vs APR check out this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6957398-APR-or-Unitronics


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Uni would be comparable to revo from my understanding. Apply the advice here to any company. As no tune is drastically different in power to the next


----------



## efar76 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just got my APR tune Friday, didn't drive my CC Saturday and this (Sunday) morning it is driving like a dog and my EPC/Engine lights are on. Hopefully it isn't anything serious.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

efar76 said:


> Just got my APR tune Friday, didn't drive my CC Saturday and this (Sunday) morning it is driving like a dog and my EPC/Engine lights are on. Hopefully it isn't anything serious.


Got anything to read the codes with? Most part stores will do it for free. I've heard the coils are bound to pop after a tune...

I got my APR tune Friday as well. Nothing but smiles here. (not trying to rub it in)


----------



## efar76 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got a P0302 (misfire in cylinder 2) error. Going to switch out the coil pack and see if that corrects it...


----------



## efar76 (Jan 8, 2014)

ok, coil pack replaced and she's back to firing on all cylinders (which is more than can be said for me). :screwy:


----------



## WhoKnewVW'sWereSoAwesome (Jan 26, 2014)

Fantastic. I had the Unitronic on my 04 gti but it was to aggressive at the start. Had to change my engine mounts to a much stiffer mount which made vibrations all inside the car. APR definitely sounds like the way to go for me. I just wish that you could configure the tune from a users perspective like you could with Unitronic. Thanks for the great writeup.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I have APR stage II and I barely get over 15 psi (16 psi with a 18psi spike). Is my altitude really making that much of a difference where I lose 3 psi? 

No boost leaks.


----------



## chevy2vw (Aug 7, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> I have APR stage II and I barely get over 15 psi (16 psi with a 18psi spike). Is my altitude really making that much of a difference where I lose 3 psi?
> 
> No boost leaks.


I am having similar issue with stage 2 Unitronic, i think my boost controller(n75) is worn out opening the waste gate too early. 85000kms, boost comes and goes but seems to hold about 10-15 in 3rd


----------



## hbrownmk6 (Oct 1, 2014)

I was told by someone to get the Race N75 frequency valve from ECS tuning. Supposingly it delays the signal slightly so you can hold 1-3psi more of boost for a few seconds to give you a little added power. He said it was a pretty incredible little mod. I was thinking Revo, but I'm not sure if I'd want that much aggression all the time since it's my daily driver and might make it a little too crazy for regular city driving and I'm sure my MPG would suffer hugely as my right foot would love all that extra aggression all the time lol. Anyway, APR would probably be a good starter for me in terms of tunes as I'm new to GTIs and the tuning world. It would give me that added power without making me feel like I'm loosing control of the car all the time and I would like that consistent power across the power band rather than all at once and in your face. So I really appreciate everyone posting their opinions on the two companies to help me narrow down my choice. I just found out today there's a new dealer just within 10 minutes of me for APR so can't really beat that!


----------



## Mk5SilverSurfer (Feb 26, 2016)

I know this is a slightly older thread... But a dealer near me offers a revo demo tune. Their website says you get a 5hr tune for free, then your ecu reverts back to stock after that time. Sounds intriguing.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mk5SilverSurfer said:


> I know this is a slightly older thread... But a dealer near me offers a revo demo tune. Their website says you get a 5hr tune for free, then your ecu reverts back to stock after that time. Sounds intriguing.


APR used to do that too

It's a waste of time though because you'll end up buying the tune after trying it, no doubt. So just skip the trial (you have to drive the full 5 hours for it to wear off and then you have to go back to buy it), and just buy it from the beginning

That's what my local APR tuner told me back in '09 when I wanted to tune my first (MK5) GTI....he was right


----------



## Mk5SilverSurfer (Feb 26, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> APR used to do that too
> 
> It's a waste of time though because you'll end up buying the tune after trying it, no doubt. So just skip the trial (you have to drive the full 5 hours for it to wear off and then you have to go back to buy it), and just buy it from the beginning
> 
> That's what my local APR tuner told me back in '09 when I wanted to tune my first (MK5) GTI....he was right


I was just considering it to see the differences between the APR and Revo tunes first hand. I have several local shops in the area, one with Revo, one with Apr, and one with GIAC.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Mk5SilverSurfer said:


> I was just considering it to see the differences between the APR and Revo tunes first hand. I have several local shops in the area, one with Revo, one with Apr, and one with GIAC.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



GIAC FTW!!

way better than revo or apr


----------



## Mk5SilverSurfer (Feb 26, 2016)

Devilz said:


> GIAC FTW!!
> 
> way better than revo or apr


According to some posts I've read, the previous owner of my car was running the GIAC tune, but it seems as though it has been flashed to stock. Before I took ownership of it.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mk5SilverSurfer said:


> I was just considering it to see the differences between the APR and Revo tunes first hand. I have several local shops in the area, one with Revo, one with Apr, and one with GIAC.


It'll be SUPER hard to feel a difference between any tune, IMO
You're really splitting hairs at that point, since they're all pretty similar. Just go with the tuner that's closer to you, for support, IMO


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

great write up on the two. Unitronic is what I'm running and from your descriptions, UNI compares more to Revo than it would to APR. Seems to kick you in your seat right away and holds nice power all the way through. I love my UNI stage 2:thumbup:


----------

